# Thanks Guys



## Howard Gordon (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for all the kind words about my restored bicycles. I've redone 30+ bikes in the last 6 years, but also enjoy cleaning, servicing and detailing original bikes when I can find them.  I do all the work myself, with the exception of stretching the leather over the seat pans but I do the metal work on those.  I also prepare the bright metal parts for plating, but I don't do the actual chroming.  I paint the bikes, but a friend does the pin striping. I try to keep a bike as close to factory original as possible, but will deviate slightly as to color and year exact parts, to suit my needs.  I do the best work I can, keeping in mind that you can't reasonably invest $2500 into a $1500 bicycle.  I'm just having fun, and entertaining myself.  All members and enthusiasts are welcome to view my collection at any time.  I have around 70 bikes on display, balloon tire and earlier.  I am about 20 miles north of Pittsburgh, PA.  Thank you Howard Gordon - 724-205-8172.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 25, 2015)

thank you for the invite Howard,will keep that in mind if i ever get out that way.thank you for sharing your collection.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 25, 2015)

me to thanks for the invite howard     from bicycle larry


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds good Howie and nice work...when I come over will the spare bedroom be ready as well?
Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Keep up the good work!


----------

